# exporter bibliotheque itunes sur dd externe



## yabr (19 Novembre 2006)

bonjour
comment faites vous pour exporter ,dans le but d'avoir une sauvegarde ,la bibliotheque itunes???

par un copier coller de tout?
ou alors tout selectionner puis exporter??

enregistrer sous Musique.txt
format :unicode?

là je patauge sais pas trop quoi faire

merci à vous


----------



## HmJ (19 Novembre 2006)

Salut. Pour ma part je copie le repertoire iTunes, dans Music, sur mon DD externe. Et c'est tres simple a recupere (import, consolidate library). Le fichier xml qui represente ta bibliotheque est bien entendu stocke un unicode.


----------



## yabr (19 Novembre 2006)

merci à toi
tu peux me donner le cheminement etape par etape....(suis pas tres fort)
pour l(instant mon DD externe est vierge dinc j'ai pas de dossier music..
comment dois je proceder??

encore merci

ps bcp de chance de vivre au japon


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2006)

et tu as aussi
*la recherche du forum ( tu sais le bouton l&#224; haut)  

 ou _ L'AIDE Itunes _  
( manip HYPER dure , attends je vais essayer de la r&#233;sumer.....)

il suffit d'y taper .. _exporter,_ ou dans l'index cliquer _sauvegarde _ou  _exportation_  pour tomber sur les  manips

Dur dur :mouais:


----------



## yabr (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## fwally75 (22 Novembre 2006)

pour sauvegarder (comme une sauvegarde sur un CD ou un DVD), il suffit de glisser le dossier "iTunes" (dans "musique") sur le disque dur externe, et là un petit signe "+" vert apparaît sur le pointeur, ça signifie que le dossier va être copié (c'est-à-dire dupliqué, ce qui prendra beaucoup de temps s'il contient beaucoup de musique, plusieurs dizaines de giga-octets par exemple) sur le disque dur externe, tandis que l'original restera à sa place pour être utilisé par iTunes.
La copie du dossier ne sera pas utilisée par iTunes. Les morceaux achetés ou ajoutés après la sauvegarde ne seront pas mis dans ce dossier, mais dans le précédent.

Une sauvegarde d'un document xml ou txt par exemple ne contiendra que l'index, la liste des morceaux, pas les morceaux eux-même.
(un peu comme si on faisait une copie de la liste des chapitres d'un livre, sans garder le contenu...)

ai-je été clair?
mac-amicalement.
Wally


----------



## yabr (25 Novembre 2006)

grand merci je n'avais pas vu...sympa au moins


----------



## superseb (1 Décembre 2006)

je poste là, parce que c'est plus pratique !

j'ai un curieux probleme, j'ai voulu, mettre à jour mon HD externe (prise en USB) de ma bibliotheque. et il ne reconnait pas le dossier qui est deja sur ce disque dur externe. du coup il veux tout me copier en double, voyez vous de quoi il s'agit comme probleme !


----------



## mmm? (7 Décembre 2006)

bonjour 
je dois dire que je n'ai pas tout compris mais une chose est sûre : 
j'ai tout transféré ma bibliotèque I tunes sur mon disque dur externe et ceci dans le but d'avoir de la place sur mon mac.
Je pensais pouvoir, en ouvrant I tunes (après avoir changé dans les préférences I tunes le dossier de départ) retrouver mes fichier mp3   vous me suivez ?:hein: 
et la : i tune est vide
j'ai donc suivi vos conseils : j'ai fait un glissé du dossier I tunes music vers I Tunes...
Après 3 plombes, me voila avec 2 fois ma bibliotèque I tunes : dans mon mac et dans mon disque dur externe
DONC JE NE VOIS VRAIMENT PAS L INTERET !!! Si j'ai acheté un DDE c'est bien pour avoir de la place sur mon mac !!! C'est vraiment nul, AU SECOURS A L AIDE !!! 
Y a t il une solution que je n'ai pas captée dans vos messages précédents ???
merci de votre aide


----------

